# OMG. Male Soprano Sings the Hell Out of "In Questa Reggia"



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I never thought I'd ever hear this. I've never heard a male soprano sing dramatic soprano stuff, as their voices tend to be lyric. I have no idea how big the voice is in the house, but this is surely one of the most beautiful versions I've ever heard, although I have no idea the size of his voice.. What do you think of Javier Fuentes????/ Likely no one is in interested in this but me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting to hear a man with this range, but I don't agree that it's competitive with female soprano versions. The voice sounds fragile and weak just where it most needs to be strong, and I can't imagine this making any effect at all without the microphone.

When I first read the title of your post I thought you might have belatedly discovered the incomparably nuanced rendering of Mme. Vera Galupe-Borszkh. One does not mess around with a Turandot like this:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Interesting to hear a man with this range, but I don't agree that it's competitive with female soprano versions. The voice sounds fragile and weak just where it most needs to be strong, and I can't imagine this making any effect at all without the microphone.
> 
> When I first read the title of your post I thought you might have belatedly discovered the incomparably nuanced rendering of Mme. Vera Galupe-Borszkh. One does not mess around with a Turandot like this:


Thanks for giving it a listen. It could well be miked for amplification. It could also be in a very small theater. I saw an opera performance in NYC in a theater that held maybe 300 patrons. I like the way he sounds, but I have no idea if he could compete with a female dramatic soprano. You are probably right that he could not. Still, I never dreamed I'd hear a man sing this. Mme. Vera was amazing!!!!'


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

May I add to this little collection of oddities?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

adriesba said:


> May I add to this little collection of oddities?


That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!! It also led me to search out another version on that page by a battleship of a singer, Amy Yekel, who had one of the greatest voices of this generation. Unfortunately she underwent weight loss surgery... you know the rest.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Amy Yekel: In Questa Reggia*

Oh my LORD! What a voice! Thanks Seattle for the tip!





Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

adriesba said:


> May I add to this little collection of oddities?


Ariadne on Treasure Island singing Puccini...

Who'd have imagined it?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Seattleoperafan said:


> That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!! It also led me to search out another version on that page by a battleship of a singer, Amy Yekel, who had one of the greatest voices of this generation. Unfortunately she underwent weight loss surgery... you know the rest.


Indeed that was funny. :lol:

I wish Ursula Schröder-Feinen had a longer career and more recordings. Supposedly there are a couple recordings of her as Turandot, but I can't find them online. She sounds great in that clip though.

I just looked up a more recent clip of Amy Yekel. She does sound terrible now. Wonder why weight loss does that to a singer.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

adriesba said:


> Indeed that was funny. :lol:
> 
> I wish Ursula Schröder-Feinen had a longer career and more recordings. Supposedly there are a couple recordings of her as Turandot, but I can't find them online. She sounds great in that clip though.
> 
> I just looked up a more recent clip of Amy Yekel. She does sound terrible now. Wonder why weight loss does that to a singer.


You learn to breath with your diaphram at a heavy weight and the fat is doing lots of the work. When you loose weight your diaphram usually can't catch up to where it was before. All singers who lose radical amounts of weight suffer with their voices.


----------

